# Neues Wakü System



## Snoooki (13. August 2016)

*Neues Wakü System*

Hallo,

ich plane folgendes System aufzusetzen, allerdings hätte ich gerne eure Einschätzung zum geplanten System. Ist ein 360er Radiator mit den Eloops für ca. 320TDP (Grafik 180+140 6880k) ausreichend? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Lüftern aus dem Phanteks Gehäuse? Habt ihr Vorschläge zur Optimierung bzw. interessanten Alternativen?

Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum Series DDR4-3200, CL16 - 16 GB Kit
CPU: Intel Core i7-6800K 3,4 GHz (Broadwell-E) Sockel 2011-V3 - boxed
SSD: 950 Pro NVMe SSD
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 modular Netzteil - 750 Watt
Gehäuse: PHANTEKS Enthoo Evolv ATX Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz
CPU-Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
Pumpe+Tank: EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe
Radiator: EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 360 - schwarz
Lüfter:Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-P - 120mm PWM, 3 Stück
Mainboard: ASUS X99 STRIX Gaming, Intel X99 Mainboard - Sockel 2011-V3
Grafikkarte: King Mod Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2 wassergekühlt mit EKWB

Besten Gruß
Snoooki


----------



## Guru4GPU (13. August 2016)

*AW: Neues Wakü System*

Ich denke mal ein 360er sollte ausreichen, zwei 240er wären aber besser, vor allem wenn man übertaktet


----------



## Combi (13. August 2016)

*AW: Neues Wakü System*

also graka und cpu mit nur einem 360er ist was knapp.
die temperaturen könnten höher sein,als mit nem luftkühler.
und du musst die lüfter so schnell laufen lassen,damit die temp runtergeht,dass es saulaut wird (für wakü-freaks).
überleg dir irgendwo noch nen 240er oder 360er intern reinzubauen,oder nen quadradi aussen an die seite.
ein mora 3 wäre natürlich die ideale lösung.
dann kannst du die pumpe auf 70-80% laufen lassen,die lüfter auf 7 oder 5 volt drosseln und ein fast unhörbares system haben,das dazu noch 
sehr gut kühlt.
aber ein 360er....das wird laut und warm.


----------



## Snoooki (13. August 2016)

*AW: Neues Wakü System*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, wenn ich mein Setup um einen 240er erweitern würde, wäre die Reihenfolge wichtig (also den Radiator zwischen Graka und Cpu oder können die Radiatoren auch nacheinander "geschaltet werden)?
Die Frage wäre natürlich auch ob ich, wenn ich, mit einem Setup Noctua nh D12 +Custom Luft GTX 1080  genauso gut fahre mir den ganzen Kram schenke und für die gesparten 500 Euro was schönes für meine Frau kaufe.


----------



## bundymania (23. August 2016)

*AW: Neues Wakü System*

Position der Radis ist egal.  Wichtig ist: AGB in der Reihenfolge vor der Pumpe montieren. 
Nunja, unter Last kann nen Luftkühler natürlich nicht gegen Custom Wakü anstinken - weder bei den Temps und schon gar nicht bei der Lautstärke. Da sind etwa 40-45° mit nem Fullcover Wasserkühler angesagt


----------

